# In memory of my beloved St. Bernard Jed



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

I still feel the pain of losing my beloved Jed who lived to 10 years and died on July 30th, 2007.

Day before we lost you


Your favorite place to sit to keep an eye on us


Your gentle nature to allow Meeshe the kitten to think of you as dad


Your love and gentle nature to baby the two kittens Meeshe and Brianna


Your sharing of the food area with Brianna (who she thought of you as dad)


You will be remembered fondly for life, RIP Jed we love you


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

SO sorry 
he was handsome
He is still watching over you


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a beautiful and sweet boy. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## maryhaze (Jan 7, 2005)

i'm sorry for your loss. i lost my Thor last xmas day. he wasn't quite 8. he had a mask over only one eye also.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss, he seemed like an exceptional dog and will be missed by your entire family (especially those little kitties).


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I have a soft spot for those big old St.Bernards. I had a Bernard mix that was the most gentle of dogs with anything young, kittens, puppies, calves, human babies and he also loved women.

I am so sorry for your loss.

Val


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Great photos of a great dog!!!!! RIP Jed


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you all for your condolences and viewing of the photos of Jed, he was a wonderful dog. He was also quite the eye catcher when we walked him, we got use to people driving by staring and smiling and sometimes turning their car around to stop and chat. So different with Jesse, people get out of our way. Jesse is just as wonderful in personality and maybe better than Jed was but doesn't get the same fan fair.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

What a beautiful dog! I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

What a gorgeous boy!!! I am so sorry for your loss and heartache


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm truly sorry for your loss, Jed was a handsome boy. My youngest is head over heels about Saints and made me promise it would be our next dog. My deepest sympathies to you and your family.







If you don't mind my asking and it's not too personal, what did Jed pass away from?


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Sean Rescue MomI'm truly sorry for your loss, Jed was a handsome boy. My youngest is head over heels about Saints and made me promise it would be our next dog. My deepest sympathies to you and your family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jed died of enlarged heart and blood in lungs he was drowning and was having a very hard time to breath, it happened out of the blue but he lived to 10 years of age.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Lauralie, Thank you for your reply about Jed and the explanation as to why he passed away. My deepest condolences. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I'm so sorry for you Loss. I too have a soft spot for the Saints. They were my childhood dogs and just wonderful.


----------

